# Ushio bulbs



## administr8tor (Mar 6, 2010)

gnxtc2 said:


> Any feedback on these flurescent bulbs? My supply house carries these instead of the Philips/Osram/Sylvania/GE.
> 
> They are made in Germany. I checked their specs and they are compatible with Philips/Osram/Sylvania/GE tubes.
> 
> ...



A++++ on every ushio product so far:thumbup:


----------



## tim5544 (Dec 27, 2009)

Heard lots of good things about the Ushio lights. Only negative thing I have heard is price, that sometimes they are asking more than GE, Philips, and Sylvania, even though they are not as much of a "mainstream" name


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

They work great in the garden.


~Matt


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

never heard of them actually


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

gnxtc2 said:


> Any feedback on these flurescent bulbs? My supply house carries these instead of the Philips/Osram/Sylvania/GE.
> 
> They are made in Germany. I checked their specs and they are compatible with Philips/Osram/Sylvania/GE tubes.
> 
> ...


I don't think they even make 'em themselves. Ushio fluorescent lamps are only marketed in North America. There's a supply house that carry their stuff in place of the big three.

Some of Ushio branded CFLs are made in UAE. Some of their linears are made in Germany, as are some Maxlites. 

Some are just private label version of the manufacturers' standard products. Some are manufactured to specs by major manufacturers. 

Philips, OSI and GE all do private label for lesser known brands. 

I have no idea who makes Ushio lamps though. I would personally stick with the big three unless they have something to offer spec wise that isn't available elsewhere.


----------

